# Charger l iPod shuffle par chargeur iPhone



## Benjamin875 (10 Août 2011)

Bonjour,
Est il possible d'utiliser le chargeur de l iPhone pour charger l iPod ? Par USB c est chiant ...


----------



## Oizo (10 Août 2011)

Bonjour, oui c'est tout à fait possible.


----------

